#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-12-29
<cyberanger> Seems that Terminator changed how it handles Meta keys
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-12-30
<Unit193> http://blog.docker.com/2015/12/ian-murdock/ dang...
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-12-31
<cyberanger> Yeah, sad news
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-01-02
<Juzzy> interesting read https://www.backblaze.com/blog/hard-drive-reliability-stats-for-q2-2015/
